# Anyone want to feel old?



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Nov 16, 2015)

Yikes, had it really been that long?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is another one: Home Alone came out 25 years ago.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2015)

I am getting Facebook reminders about my 20 year high school reunion


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 17, 2015)

Time flies.  9/11 was 14 years ago and we are still dealing with this sh*t.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 17, 2015)

I run around the house with my 4 year old and I feel old.

I say, "please just let Daddy rest of the couch." Never thought I would say that.


----------



## P-E (Nov 17, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I am getting Facebook reminders about my 20 year high school reunion


20?  You whipper-snapper.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 17, 2015)

Sometimes I think about the fact that we're closer to 2030 than we are to 2000, and it depresses me. Where does the time go? Wouldn't you like to go back to when you were a kid and actually listen to your parents when they told you to enjoy your time because you grow up way too fast?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Sometimes I think about the fact that we're closer to 2030 than we are to 2000, and it depresses me. Where does the time go? Wouldn't you like to go back to when you were a kid and actually listen to your parents when they told you to enjoy your time because you grow up way too fast?


Amen!!!!!!


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2015)

yes, I'm closer to dead than born, but life is good.   ^ those guys got old though!


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 18, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Sometimes I think about the fact that we're closer to 2030 than we are to 2000, and it depresses me. Where does the time go? Wouldn't you like to go back to when you were a kid and actually listen to your parents when they told you to enjoy your time because you grow up way too fast?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's one for you....it's been EIGHT YEARS since I passed the PE exam!!!! lol

I was just talking about this site today, and thought I would drop in and say hello.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 23, 2015)

The 25th anniversary of Home Alone was this last week.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 23, 2015)

NCcarguy said:


> Here's one for you....it's been EIGHT YEARS since I passed the PE exam!!!! lol
> 
> I was just talking about this site today, and thought I would drop in and say hello.


Dude, glad to read you.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 23, 2015)

NCcarguy said:


> Here's one for you....it's been EIGHT YEARS since I passed the PE exam!!!! lol
> 
> I was just talking about this site today, and thought I would drop in and say hello.


Talk about a blast from the past!

Next thing you know benbo and Joeysvee will show up.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 23, 2015)

^^^ It was actually good to see all the names that I remembered from way back when still on here.


----------



## cement (Nov 23, 2015)

I sure would like to see JoeysVee's avatar...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2015)

Man the Panther fans are really coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Man the Panther fans are really coming out of the woodwork!


True that. Wait until the Panther's first defeat. After that it will go down the drain in a hurry. Newton does not have character.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

As much as I can't stomach the guy from his college (semi-pro) career, at least he caters to kids.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The 25th anniversary of Home Alone was this last week.


The best part about that is the video that showed up on my FB the other day.  It was MD's explaining all the major traumas and fatal injuries the guys would have received from all the booby traps that Kevin set up.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> True that. Wait until the Panther's first defeat. After that it will go down the drain in a hurry. Newton does not have character.


That's a bit harsh honestly. The guy did not have a good college career at all, but we shouldn't still be punishing the guy for things he did as a kid. He has matured and spends a lot of time in the Charlotte area doing charitable works and is by all accounts a stand up guy. You don't have to like him, but don't trash the guy for mistakes made in the past.



Supe said:


> As much as I can't stomach the guy from his college (semi-pro) career, at least he caters to kids.


This.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2015)

We are only seeing what the team's PR machine allow us to see. I would like to be wrong but it is a matter of when and not if. The higher he goes the harder the fall.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

In Boston we had a guy with a troubled youth that was good to kids too.  His name is Aaron Hernandez.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, we've got some very judgmental people here. With all of the scrutiny that Cam has been under since he came into the league, if he was doing anything questionable at all outside of football, we would know about it. Some people don't want to give someone the benefit of the doubt that they have changed/matured/grown up at all. I have no problem with people disliking him based on his cockiness/arrogance, because he definitely has that, but so do many other players.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd say there's a big difference between "a guy who's dad allegedly took money in college and jeopardized his amateur status" and "stole a laptop at Florida", and "murdered a handful of people."


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> I'd say there's a big difference between "a guy who's dad allegedly took money in college and jeopardized his amateur status" and "stole a laptop at Florida", and "murdered a handful of people."


gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 24, 2015)

Auburn is waiting for the next big star to get kicked out of UGA or FL to make another championship run


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Auburn is waiting for the next big star to get kicked out of UGA or FL to make another championship run


Competition with FSU must be tight.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> Competition with FSU must be tight.


Jimbo Fisher is always checking.

About Newton, it bothers me how he bragged about the "the money was too good to pass". We have a Spanish say, a bent tree will never straight up its trunk (árbol que nace doblado, jamas el tronco endeza). Based on the first years of Newton in the league I did not see an improvement in the character department. He said stuff like "I have to bring my teammates to my level" while being a rookie. That tells you how much he thinks about himself. That kind of people always mess up sooner or later because they think they are above everybody else.

I have a list of players I dislike, for one reason or the other. Am not a fan of any team so can go through all the teams and pick a player or two that I dislike in each one.

Brady - cheater (used to like him, he just made the list)

Big Ben - rapist

Vick - Do I really need to explain here?

Winston - thief and more...we all know.

Newton - thief, liar (Do believe he did not know about the money he got paid for playing for Auburn?)

(It is my personal opinion that Winston and Newton are the best examples of what is wrong with college football.)

Hardy - woman beater

Manziel - you mention it. It is actually almost sad.

There are some that are gone like Ray Rice and Ray Lewis. There are others I used to dislike until learned more about them (i.e. Richard Sherman). 95% of the NFL players are arrogant so am not including those in the list. The other day I was watching a Packer's game where Rodgers was having a field day with the defense. He was being pretty arrogant during the game. It was good to see him being brought back to Earth on the past two or three games.


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)

Back to the original topic:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2015)

csb said:


> Back to the original topic:


What is that??????


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)

Tawny Kitaen


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2015)

The local "oldies" radio station has started playing music from the "80's."   :redface:


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2015)

Our local rock station plays "classic rock" from the f*cking 90's.  Since when is Everclear a f*cking rock band, never mind "classic" rock band?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2015)

The "classic rock" station has stayed true to it's name so far. And no, they do not play Everclear. The "alternative rock" station does though.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 25, 2015)

Our classic rock station has integrated some 90's stuff.  In the auto word "classic" status is at ~15 years old.  My daily driver is a classic!  LOL


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2015)

I listen to a few Boston Classic Rock stations. They're on par with 94 HJY.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm a regular with 100.7 WZLX


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> I'm a regular with 100.7 WZLX


them and 92.9 I can get sometimes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2015)

country music!


----------



## Freon (Nov 25, 2015)

NCcarguy said:


> Here's one for you....it's been EIGHT YEARS since I passed the PE exam!!!! lol
> 
> I was just talking about this site today, and thought I would drop in and say hello.


10 for me, I think my calculator is eligible for Social Security now...


----------

